# nutrients are working for me



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

I am have been searching for years to the answer to why I am so anxious all the time. In my research, I discovered
healthrecovery.com.

I suspect that I have pyroluria and have been taking the formula that they have on that website. I have seen a very large improvement in myself.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Is this spam? Sure sounds like spam. That site is selling vitamins for unbelievable prices. I can get all that stuff for so much less...


----------



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

No, It is not spam. I agree, the vitamins are expensive. When I was working a lot and had the money, I would order them from that site because I didn't have the time or energy to run around looking for the entire formula at stores that sold vitamins and I was concerned that I wouldn't get high quality ones on my own. But since I have changed jobs and have more time and less money I have substituted them with simular or same quality from vitamins that I get from my local vitamins discount center. I have been able to save money and I still get the same results. 
What made me first research vitamins, was the fact that I could never remember any dreams which lead me to websites that all pointed to low vitamin b6 causing this.
The more I researched the more the connection between nutrients and the production of neurotransmitters became clearer to me.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

hmm interesting, i think i might have pyroluria as well. my skin is ridiculously scaly and dry. i have acne problems, i have severe anxiety, and with increased omega 3 intake, i find that my anxiety worsens. today, i picked up a b6 formula containing 5p5(coenzyme form in b6) and pyridoxine HCl, as well as a zinc supplement. what is the product that you're using that combats the pyroluria problem? i'm not sure what dosage i should be using, i guess it will be a matter of trial and error. i should also get a urine test done to see how severe my problem is.


----------



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi sparkations,
I have always had very dry skin also. I had a mild acne problem as a teenager. My sisters had severe acne all through their teenage years and beyond. pyloruria runs in families. I think on the health recovery site it lists the doses, if not I'll be glad to type them out here for you. If you google pyroluria you will find some good articles about it.
Other characteristics are pale skin, and white flecks in your finger nails. I have not taken the urine test for it. I have been taking the vitamins for about ten months and I have read that you need to go off the vitamins for a week or so to get an accurate result. I really don't feel like doing that.
I have many good days(compared to before) but I also have bad days...so I am still searching for the absolute answer. I am female so the bad days are on a monthly basis. Recently, I increased my b6 on those days from 100 mg twice a day to 200 mg twice a day and it helps for sure. Although I know there is a nutritional connection to anxiety, I also suspect there is a hormonal one too. Some type of glitch there too.
When I find out the ultimate correction for it I will scream it from the mountaintops.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Only 4 posts. I don't know.


----------



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Peace99 said:


> Only 4 posts. I don't know.


^
Quoting myself. Lol. Referring to the reply about this being spam.


----------



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

LoL, I am either really wordy or short and to the point.
When I re-read my first post, I realized it does sound like spam. I used to lurk this board last year but then didn't come here for awhile. Then I found it again and noticed that there wasn't much mentioned about pyroluria on here. Since I am not completely buying the emotional aspect of SA..(meaning, I think there is more to it)..I thought I would put a message on here with the hopes that if it would help even just one person then that would be good. I have been helped but not cured so I am still searching for the answer for me. When you think about it we are all chemical and hormonal soup..and if something is out of whack we just wont feel right. I think anti-anxiety drugs are a band-aid.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

> Hi sparkations,
> I have always had very dry skin also. I had a mild acne problem as a teenager. My sisters had severe acne all through their teenage years and beyond. pyloruria runs in families. I think on the health recovery site it lists the doses, if not I'll be glad to type them out here for you. If you google pyroluria you will find some good articles about it.
> Other characteristics are pale skin, and white flecks in your finger nails. I have not taken the urine test for it. I have been taking the vitamins for about ten months and I have read that you need to go off the vitamins for a week or so to get an accurate result. I really don't feel like doing that.
> I have many good days(compared to before) but I also have bad days...so I am still searching for the absolute answer. I am female so the bad days are on a monthly basis. Recently, I increased my b6 on those days from 100 mg twice a day to 200 mg twice a day and it helps for sure. Although I know there is a nutritional connection to anxiety, I also suspect there is a hormonal one too. Some type of glitch there too.
> When I find out the ultimate correction for it I will scream it from the mountaintops.


What other minerals and vitamins do you take in conjunction with the b6 and zinc? and how much? i know that consuming this much b6 requires you to up the dosage of niacin(b3), magnesium, manganese, as these vitamins get depleted.



> I think anti-anxiety drugs are a band-aid.


Our healthcare system predicates itself on band-aid solutions. Without it, a chunk of capitalism would falter in North America-and we wouldn't want that to occur, now would we? It's always solutions, never root causes. Look at the immense amount of "awareness" and "fight for the cure" campaigns, as opposed to "target the root causes" campaigns


----------



## butterflypas274 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.healthrecovery.com/HRC_2006/ ... rmulas.htm

This will take you to the page with the pyroluria formula on it. If you click into the blue title of the vitamins it will give the dose.

at 8am I take:
b6 (250 mg)
p5p (50 mg)
zinc (25 mg x 2 tablets)
magnesium (272 mg)
niacin (500 mg)
pantothenic acid (500 mg)
c(2 capsules) (650 mg) it has calcium in it (67.5 mg)
and rustin (45 mg), quercetin (22.5 mg)

1pm
b6 
p5p
zinc (25mg x 1 tablet)
magnesium
panthothenic acid
same doses as 8am for 1pm(except zinc)

6pm
manganese (25mgs x 2 tablets)
magnesium (same as 8am)
niacin(same as 8am)
c (8am)


----------



## Harry777 (Aug 26, 2012)

I suffer from Pyroluria and I buy all my supplements from iHerb, I buy each nutrient individually though as it gives me more control over my dosages.

I blog about Pyroluria at www.pyrolurialife.com


----------

